# PA HERF PHOTOs 2008 ~ Barbarian's Florida Visit PHOTOS



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Here you go.... sorry it took so long. Had to make a Flicker account and then down-size these to be web-worthy. If you click on this link and sit back and relax.... you should enjoy Brian's visit to Florida and a great herf with you fine bro's... (and sista!)........ It changes automatic.......

http://www.flickr.com/photos/harleycolt ... 9414/show/

You can click here to get to a single photo quickly....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/harleycolt ... 743129414/

Thanks for a great week. It has been the highlight of my year.......!!!!!!!!

Love,

Cycle

:smoke:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Great pictures Michael! I wish I could've spent more time with everyone. Those are some huge margaritas in the first few pics!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Python said:


> Great pictures Michael! I wish I could've spent more time with everyone. Those are some huge margaritas in the first few pics!


Wholly crap... they were HUGE!!!!!!!! (thats what she said...).....

So glad you made the herf bro!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Awesome pics Michael. Looks like a great time. I almost forgot about some of those. LOL.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for sharing! Great pix. Look at you guys hangin' with Eric Newmann!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice pics Michael. Looks like a good time had. bastages.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Thanks for sharing! Great pix. Look at you guys hangin' with Eric Newmann!


So welcome!

Eric was awesome, as always! We told him that the Iceman said hello.... :lol:

I surprised Brian when we just pulled up there are C-Ray.... before the Ybor day.... and I renewed my menership top the conisuer club and got Brian a set of goodies too. What nice shirts!!! And then out walks Eric!

It was cool, because I have meet him 3 or 4 times now and he shook my hand and said "It's good to see you again! :smile: " I was all goo-ee.... that Eric remembered me. He then started to give us and two other guys a tour of the factory!! The PREZZ>.... walking us around!!! Didn't take long and he was called out to a meeting he had to go to, but his accountant (Stan gets a woodie) finished the tour and it was just AWESOME!!! They don't give tours of the place anymore..... so it was a real treat.

I think I'll see if I can't get a tour like that lined up for Nov....


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> I think I'll see if I can't get a tour like that lined up for Nov....


Awesome.

Remind him that we have an old intereview with him too:
http://cigar-review.com/index.php?optio ... 5&Itemid=2


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I remember Patrick..... 


:|


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Margaritas and boobs. Looked like a great time.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Newby said:


> Margaritas and boobs. Looked like a great time.


YOU!!!!!!!!!!!............. are a smart man.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

GREAT PICTURES!!! Thanks for being our "on-site" photographer!! And Thanks for putting in all the hard work to share!!! You kick ass, Bro!!!! :dude: :bowdown:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Very cool, and awesome memories!


----------



## BiggDogg (Apr 28, 2008)

Michael, 

It was a pleasure meeting you at Rae's and then again at Tobacco Co. The pictures look great.

Brian (aka Bigg Dogg)


----------



## MRider (Apr 20, 2008)

The pics look great, well, some of them.....I hate myself in pics. But you all looked great. It looks so nice in Florida. It is cold and rainy here, kinda like Scotland...lol


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Great Pics !

Wish I'd been there !


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

BiggDogg said:


> Michael,
> 
> It was a pleasure meeting you at Rae's and then again at Tobacco Co. The pictures look great.
> 
> Brian (aka Bigg Dogg)


Very cool, you made the trip over here, Brain!! It was my pleasure! Hope you enjoy the little site here. Great people, as you already know.

Smoke your best :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Eric was awesome, as always! We told him that the Iceman said hello.... :lol:


I am so glad you paid him my respects... I wonder if he needs someone to wash his car?? :ask:

That was awesome that he gave you guys the tour. He really is a cool guy.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

BiggDogg said:


> Michael,
> 
> It was a pleasure meeting you at Rae's and then again at Tobacco Co. The pictures look great.
> 
> Brian (aka Bigg Dogg)


Hey Brian, glad to see ya over here! I'll be stoppin in at Rae's tonight after work, bout 4:30'ish? :lol:


----------



## BiggDogg (Apr 28, 2008)

CRider said:


> BiggDogg said:
> 
> 
> > Michael,
> ...


Normally I'd join you, but I'm leaving for the Virgin Islands tomorrow and I've got to pack. But when I get back next week, you're on.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Aww, you suck! :lol: I'm jealous! Have a great trip man, and don't forget the pictures!


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks Michael and everyone for the great time and nice pic show there.
Memories, or is that mamories.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

zitotczito said:


> Thanks Michael and everyone for the great time and nice pic show there.
> Memories, or is that mamories.


HAY.... I've lost SOME weight..... bitches tits are almost half gone! :lol:

A great time and gld you were a big part of it brother!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Awsome pics !!!!!!! It killed me not to be there but fear not, I will be available for FLA and I will quit my job before I miss this next one!!! Bye the way how do you always find so many chicas :shock:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks like a great time, man I am sorry I missed it.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

markk96 said:


> Looks like a great time, man I am sorry I missed it.


We missed you too man...... MAKE THE FLORIDA HERF IN NOV MAN!!!!!

As for the chicks....... Kevin was with us,,,,,, they LUV HIM!!!!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Oh yeah, it was only Kevin getting the chicks :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I won't name any names, but I was sitting next to a 6'4" chick magnet saturday night at dinner.... :lol: I was a little jealous my "days" are over after spending the evening watching a few of the fellas drive the chicks crazy all night


----------

